# Did you all find out if your recipient got pregnant?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

My AF is due next week and we are starting IVF again. 

Question is I am 50/50 whether or not to find out at my next appointment if my recipient got a BFP. 

Did you? 

Carrie
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know if my recipient got a BFP or not but I doubt it by the way my doctor was talking they didn't even make it to ET.

I wouldn't want to know personally.

Vicki x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

I found out at my review.  My recipient did not get pregnant  

(think I told you this already )

I will find out on future attempts also

Nic


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

5 days nic......wow! I am sad that we are not doing it together, at least I will only be a few weeks behind you!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I didnt find out. Not sure I want to just yet. 

Maybe next time?


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Carrie we can still have our babies together   Me late or you early!!!


Nic


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I asked about my recip but she didnt get preg   I have got a different recip this time so fingers crossed for her.

Carrie when do you start? I start on the 8th July


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I am still waiting for my AF... it has been ages, but I think it is because of my MC which was 6 weeks. 

I would like to know - just to know that I have done good. I know my recipient was younger than me and suffered early menopause.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Nic..you are right there...we will be spot on!


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Hiya Caz   Hope your AF shows up okay so you can get started!

I think personally id rather know if my recipient got pregnant. I think if you dont you`ll always be wondering anyway. I think it would be better to know than to wonder. I think its such a HUGE wonderful thing to do that if it did work for the recipient you would know you made a couple/lady probably the happiest they`ve ever been and also to be prepared for the small chance of the child born growing up and later trying to contact you?! I can see it from the other point of view though it is a personal choice and a difficult one i guess!

Hope everythings well for ya! xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

This is one that my opinion has changed on all the way through my tx! 

To begin with I definitely wanted to know. Then after the first m/c I didn't want to. After the second m/c, I wanted to know as I felt that if my recipients had got pg, then at least I would know that some of my eggs were good. My clinic however won't tell you until 1 year after your donation. When I asked them (before the year was up) they said that even then it would only be if the recipient had consented to me knowing. When I checked the form that I had signed, it says that I can only know whether they got pg or not and not the outcome of the pg. The HFEA guidelines state that as donors, we are able to find out "if any children were born from your donation, how many, their genders and the year of their birth(s)". 

Now that I am pg, I do want to know. Apart from wanting to know whether or not they may be some young people that are genetically connected to me that may want to seek me out in 18 years time, I feel that my child(ren) have the right to know if they have any half siblings out there.

My gut feeling is that as my clinic accepted me to egg share 3 times without any hesitation that my recipients are likely to have got bfp's. 

I intend to contact the HFEA to find out what exactly I am entitled to know and whether the clinic can actualy withold the information from me regardless of the HFEA guidelines.  

Lou
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Lou I thought that too..If my recipient had of got a BFP I think they would have let me egg share again.


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

My first recipient got pg. I never asked about the second. I only asked about the first cos the clinic was trying to get me to go for DE so I assumed neither of my recipients got pg, so I asked and got a big shock when I found out at least one had. I was gutted at the time as I had  had 3 BFNs but it made me go on with my own eggs and eventually it paid off.


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I just got a BFN off my first egg share, I think that I am going to ask at my review if the recip was sucessful. 

I think that I would feel better if it did work for them , kinda make all those side effects (and there were lots!!) worthwhile.


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I think the same as Evette, I think I might always be wondering if in 18 years someone might contat me and it might be more of a scare and I will be wondering for all those years if it had worked. When I requested to share again they had no hesitation at all so I like to think that it did work for them and they cannot wait for some more fab eggies from me!! hahaha 

I also like to think that if Oscar would have been here I would not have donated, so I would like to think that something good came from my/his loss of life and that he helped create more lives.... 

Thank you all for your thoughts. 

Carrie


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought you might be interested to know the legal position.  Under the current law, as an egg donor, you have no right to find out whether your recipient got pregnant or gave birth, so how much you can find out depends on what she consents to and your clinic's policy.  HFEA policy is to give some information I believe.

The new Human Tissue and Embryos Bill changes this to introduce a greater legal right to information.  As a donor, you will legally be entitled to apply to the HFEA (or your clinic) to find out the number, year of birth and sex of any children conceived with your eggs, I believe even if the recipient does not consent.  Once they get to 18, your children will also have a legal right to apply to the HFEA to find out this kind of non-identifying information about any genetic half-siblings they have.  If those half-siblings have registered their consent with the HFEA, they can find out their identity too.

If it goes through (probably not for a couple of years) it will be retrospective so the new rules will apply to all of you.  I'll keep you posted on the Ask a Lawyer page.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya just thought I'd drop in my opinion too myself and DP have always said all along that if i got a BFN i would not want to know how my recipient got on but if it was a BFP I'd would ask about all my recipients luckily i got my BFp after one cycle and was happy to learn that my recipient also got her BFP to be honest with you i was more over the moon that my recipient had got pregnant too and i still think about her quite a bit. I'm not sure if I'll be told what sex child she will have in 6 months time I'd really love to know, does anyone know if I'll be able to find out?? Allyson


----------



## allybee17 (Oct 5, 2006)

ops sorry think my question has been answered in the above question tut tut i must read more carefully !!!! a  Allyson xx


----------

